# easy no sew hamocks, pouches, cubes, etc



## wiccansdream (Jan 23, 2008)

http://www.suzsugargliders.com/nosewaccessories.htm


check out this site i found back in previous posts here on the forum. they are easy and dont take much time at all. i was making all my hamocks and other items for the cages by sewing them by hand needle and thread. that really stank. so i figured that i would start searching older posts and i found this link and i love it. no most likely they will chew mine because they have there moments to chew but when arent they going to chew. so i have decided to start making my no sew hammies for my rattkins. i used eyelets and lanyard hooks to hang mine. tell me what you think about this site and i want to see pics of different ideas this gives you all.


----------



## lvratz (Jan 12, 2008)

Thanks, awesome site!


----------



## EdwardGiacomo (Feb 12, 2008)

That is so cool. Thanks.


----------



## ratlover4everrr (Jan 31, 2008)

That site is soooooo awesome... it will save me a lot of time and work! =]


----------



## daisy184 (Oct 29, 2007)

they actually look really impressive!!!
with the bright funky fabrics the loose ends look great.


----------



## dragonegg (Oct 2, 2007)

this is so great! I can't sew at all and don't have a machine. My girls chew up everything I order for them...so now I can make new stuff for them! 

Thanks for sharing this find! I put it on favorites.


----------

